# 60" Snow Plow



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

Anyone having Problems with Pushing a 60" Plow on a 750 Brute? I'm thinking about a 60" State plow, Mid Mount, Winch lift.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I never had any trouble. A time or two I wish I had a set of chains though.


----------



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> I never had any trouble. A time or two I wish I had a set of chains though.


Same here no problems, but using a set of chains would have helped 

Or EVEN a set of TRACKS!


----------



## enraged350 (Mar 1, 2011)

No problems with a 60" country on a 650 here! Snow OR dirt...


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

Yep, you'll be fine. My Grizz 700 pushed my 60" with ease. I'll have it on the Brute this winter, and have no doubts it'll do great. 

Here is a video I put together last year:


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

How much Snow you Guys plowing? I get 9-26" Drifts across my Drive. Will they push 10" of Snow


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

I dont do snow lol. It has snowed here but it melts once hits the ground.


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

Was gonna say something until I saw your new Avatar and now I don't know ***** .....:bigeyes:


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

LMAO.... you noticed that too?


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

Still flustered!!!!!


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

brute574 said:


> How much Snow you Guys plowing? I get 9-26" Drifts across my Drive. Will they push 10" of Snow


Absolutely. You'll be amazed by how much these things can push.


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

Was Asked to remove my Avatar


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

It was a good one!!!


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Tracks would be sweet!


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

Does anyone use the down force kit? It is a Hyd Prop that puts 150# down force on the Plow, or are these plows heavy enough not to have a problem?


----------



## enraged350 (Mar 1, 2011)

Personally, a 60" country is heavy enough by itself. A down pressure kit would really only be usefully if your trying to scrape a lot of packed down snow and ice


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah I don't think you want a down-pressure kit on a plow power by a 700-pound machine. Not enough traction even with chains or tracks. Just get too it before it gets packed.


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks, ordering my Plow today


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> Yeah I don't think you want a down-pressure kit on a plow power by a 700-pound machine. Not enough traction even with chains or tracks. Just get too it before it gets packed.


X2. No need for a down-pressure kit.


----------



## WOLVERINE (Jan 1, 2010)

60"? No problem except I wish I would have gone wider for mine...
Tracks are on order so can't wait til winter....

Here's mine plowing...


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

I have a 60" plow on my 650 and never had any issue's pushing any amount of snow , last winter we had alot of snow and I was plowing 2 ft of snow at times with no issues , my driveway also drifts over ALOT and there has been times that it has had 3-4 ft of drifts in areas and the Brute just pushes through .


----------



## WOLVERINE (Jan 1, 2010)

The Brute will push through almost anything, it's the clearing width I need widened! Needs to be 70" and taller to make it clear well so I don't have to make so many passes. It'll push the Devil if you let it!


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

Anyone Unhappy with their Cycle Country Plow?? They Seem to be Built With Little Planning. Loose Fitting, Rough Edges on Parts, Seems to Only Work Well if you Leave main Bolts loose. I took mine all back Apart and Machines the parts and Works Great now.


----------



## trailmaker (Jun 29, 2010)

brute574 said:


> How much Snow you Guys plowing? I get 9-26" Drifts across my Drive. Will they push 10" of Snow


Depends, if it is wet snow then even a half ton truck would have some trouble.
At the end of last season we had two consecutive snow falls one day apart the first was wet and dropped about 8 inches. The brute took care of it a little at a time.
There also are a lot of variables like paved or gravel, tire size, aggression and weight, how long of a drive way, the driver, and how hard you want to run your quad.


----------



## kdixer (Apr 14, 2010)

trailmaker said:


> Depends, if it is wet snow then even a half ton truck would have some trouble.
> At the end of last season we had two consecutive snow falls one day apart the first was wet and dropped about 8 inches. The brute took care of it a little at a time.
> There also are a lot of variables like paved or gravel, tire size, aggression and weight, how long of a drive way, the driver, and how hard you want to run your quad.


Agreed^^^

If you live in an area where the temps are often near freezing you may be better off with a skinnier plow. If your region stays well below freezing most of the time go for the 60". My area is usually near freezing which results in many wet and heavy snows. I have had trouble with my 50" wide plow on occasion. Last winter I had to skim the top layer off then go back and plow the rest of the snow because it was just too heavy for my 650 to push it. I had plenty of power but not enough weight.

I live on a long road and I would not save any time with the extra 10" anyways. I make one pass in the center with the blade straight and then angle the blade and make a pass down one side and up the other. Plowing my road is a 3 pass job and a 60" blade would not change that.


----------



## CTBruterider (Jul 23, 2010)

^ Same for me. It's more of a traction issue than power issue, as it's the weight of the snow that's the factor not the depth. We got about 6-8 inches of wet snow/ice at the end of last winter and that was a chore... With the blade angled you had to keep the pile moving... Trying to move a stopped pile without momentum made the quad want to slide sideways on asphalt, especially coming up hill. I ended up throwing two 50lb. bags of ice melt on the rear rack and that helped alot. Chains would probably help too...


----------



## All i ride is Kawi (Dec 12, 2010)

Last year with my 60" plow I plowed 26" of snow no problem on stock tires only got stuck once but that was cause I was in 2wd seeing how it handled while plowing.


----------

